# Rain X



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought a bottle of this and applied it as per the instructions but it leaves a definite smear on the screen when you use the wipers. What is a better alternative please?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Angelwax H2Go


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Angelwax H2Go


Best stuff I've tried for the money!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Angelwax H2Go


Only used it on my side and rear windows but I find it good
Gtechniq on the windscreen


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

tried rain x once, terrible stuff! smear city


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Best stuff I've tried for the money!


To the point I've still not put either GTechniq or CarPro I've bought to try on the screen...


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> To the point I've still not put either GTechniq or CarPro I've bought to try on the screen...


You must like it then lol. I've ran out.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> You must like it then lol. I've ran out.


Yup it's good stuff isn't it? Very forgiving to apply, only need small amounts, holds up well and is cheap enough...two unopened bottles in my stash


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Yup it's good stuff isn't it? Very forgiving to apply, only need small amounts, holds up well and is cheap enough...two unopened bottles in my stash


Care to donate any? Lol joking!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

is direct from Angel wax the only place to buy h2go?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Whats the durability of the H2go


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Care to donate any? Lol joking!


I'll do you a deal...if you are local you are welcome to use my Rain X 

http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/angelwax-h2go-100ml-469-p.asp

Got my last lot of H2Go from Bearswaxfactory


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.ultimateshineautos.com/product/h2go/

£4.21 delivered from the above also


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> http://www.ultimateshineautos.com/product/h2go/
> 
> £4.21 delivered from the above also


Ordered thank you, plus some other bits :wave:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> http://www.ultimateshineautos.com/product/h2go/
> 
> £4.21 delivered from the above also


You're a legend!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Some good prices to be had there actually!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Some good prices to be had there actually!


Not wrong there, just ordered a bottle of H2Go for now.


----------



## toysheen (Jan 7, 2015)

B17BLG said:


> http://www.ultimateshineautos.com/product/h2go/
> 
> £4.21 delivered from the above also


Nice one!!!!


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Interestingly the H2GO finished behind Rain-X is the last Auto Express group test - http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/65649/rain-repellents-reviews-2013-group-test (I'm taking cover now!)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Captain Duff said:


> Interestingly the H2GO finished behind Rain-X is the last Auto Express group test - http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/65649/rain-repellents-reviews-2013-group-test (I'm taking cover now!)


Some of the AE tests are shall we say "interesting" AKA wrong


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Angelwax h2go


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Angelwax h2go


+1 for this stuff, I cant be without it as I drive quite some distance to get to work
and if its raining I hate watching the wipers going back and forth all the time.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Before binning your rain-ex give your wiper blades a really good clean and give the rain-ex a couple days to settle...as long as the smears are not so bad to make driving dangerous! I've not had an issue with smears...but there are definitely better products out there. G3 has remarkable longevity and fantastic product.


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I quite like rain-ex. I change my wipers once a year and when I clean the car, I clean the windows and apply some rain-ex. Durability is about 4 weeks depending on the weather, it works well and I gave no issues. Doesn't last as long on the shower though.


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/angelwax-h2go-100ml-469-p.asp
> 
> Got my last lot of H2Go from Bearswaxfactory


ordered from these a couple of times now and cant fault there service:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

white night said:


> ordered from these a couple of times now and cant fault there service:thumb:


Yup, nice to deal with for sure


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Bero said:


> Before binning your rain-ex give your wiper blades a really good clean and give the rain-ex a couple days to settle...as long as the smears are not so bad to make driving dangerous! I've not had an issue with smears...but there are definitely better products out there.


I'm the same. Every so often (i.e. when I can be arsed) I clean the windscreen with 1z Glas Polish via DA then apply Rain-X. Then each wash I top it up with Duragloss Rain Repel.

Works for me. I've never tried any, shall we say, more up-to-date products but I might give the H2Go a try when my Rain-X runs out.

Another advantage of Rain-X is that I can walk into Wilko and buy a bottle off the shelf. Having things delivered when I'm never in to receive them is a pain.


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Just ordered the H2GO - thanks guys  

It says on Bears wax factory site - 
"Application: Before applying H2GO, thoroughly clean the surface of the glass to be treated with ‘Superior Automotive Glass Cleaner"

I have Fast glass and also AG glass polish - which should I use before? I have just cleaned screen with Bar Keepers which was great then applied Rain x (in the trigger bottle) and got smears....should I try and remove the rain x with barkeepers again - then use an AG product? 

Cheers
Ross


----------

